

GitHub implementing Erlang git-daemon - pjackson
http://github.com/blog/112-supercharged-git-daemon

======
wmf
The two benefits mentioned sound like they have nothing to do with Erlang.

~~~
mojombo
I'm the dev at GitHub that's working on egitd. It's true that those two
features are not Erlang specific. They could be accomplished in any language.
However, Erlang lets me write very robust servers with tiny amounts of code.
The automatic SMP support is also a huge plus when dealing with concurrency.

~~~
pjackson
Aha. My guess was close.

